# can anyone recommend a music player for n7?



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all

I was looking for a music player for my n7(2012) . I've tried Apollo and it wont work, i am currently running pa3.94(4.3).
Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

PowerAmp is what I use,best I have found.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the Google Music player

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

Neutron mp ftw

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

